# Aluminum Overcast flies again!



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2006)

After the gear collapse accident at Van Nuys a couple of years ago, Aluminum Overcast flew again on March 7.

http://www.eaa.org/communications/eaanews/060307_b17.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2006)

Very Cool!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

Good to see her flying again.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cool beans.


----------



## CurzonDax (Mar 10, 2006)

To quote that imminent poet at large (and I do mean large) Cartman, kickass!

:{)


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 16, 2006)

Ka pai!


----------



## grumman-cats (Apr 30, 2006)

That is great to hear. Do you have any other info other than it flew. How did it do on it's test flight and is it back in normal operation now.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2006)

Definitely back in normal action. It was just here at Van Nuys 2 weeks ago on the summer tour.


----------

